# Mk6 Golf GTD info/opinions/pics please!!



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello all,
Merry x-mas first off!!
I've a notion to maybe change the car in early 2013, I quite like the GTD Golfs, what I'm wondering is if any of you have personal views and experiences you'd like to share... what are they like to drive? best engine? reliability etc.. By all means throw up some pics of any that you may have!! 

Cheers:thumb:

Keith


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Keith_Lane said:


> Hello all,
> Merry x-mas first off!!
> I've a notion to maybe change the car in early 2013, I quite like the GTD Golfs, what I'm wondering is if any of you have personal views and experiences you'd like to share... what are they like to drive? best engine? reliability etc.. By all means throw up some pics of any that you may have!!
> 
> ...


I can't comment on the golf, however my octavia (the same car as GTD) is brilliant to drive, more than powerful enough as a daily driver. If the golf handles anything like my mums scirocco it will be great. I was surprised how good the octavia handled for such a large car.

I know slightly different looking cars haha hope this helps.

Rob


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Only one engine choice with the gtd and that's the 170 version, it's supposed to be the diesel version of the gti, personally if you want a golf and a sporty gti style then get the gti. The gtd is very expensive for what it is but if it's what you want then it's not a bad car to live with. At a recent VW day the sales guy said he much preferred the scirocco gt 170 diesel to the golf so you might want to try one of them if it fits your personal circumstances.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> Only one engine choice with the gtd and that's the 170 version, it's supposed to be the diesel version of the gti, personally if you want a golf and a sporty gti style then get the gti. The gtd is very expensive for what it is but if it's what you want then it's not a bad car to live with. At a recent VW day the sales guy said he much preferred the scirocco gt 170 diesel to the golf so you might want to try one of them if it fits your personal circumstances.


As said above if you want sporty then as they say go petrol, however the 170 is powerful and returns good mpg I get around 46mpg over the 9000miles if done so far in my car. Like me it is not suitable to get a petrol for the mileage so the diesel sporty alternative is great. As for the scirocco I personally don't like the feeling of been crammed in a car, along with the awful visibility out of it. However great car to drive and the 170 I bet would be good, the mothers is the blue motion 140bhp which is perfect for her tootling around.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't forget the Leon FR too. Inferior cabin but looks good with the BTCC kit on. 

What do GTD's go for? About £15k?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

A 170 with a turbo back exhaust (Dpf delete) and remap will net over 230bhp in the right tuners hands.. 
Where as a stock GTI only maps to around 240... but you don't get the 320+lb ft of torque.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Don't forget the Leon FR too. Inferior cabin but looks good with the BTCC kit on.
> 
> What do GTD's go for? About £15k?


And rest i believe 20k+ i think last time i looked, hence why i bought an octavia vrs haha for 10k less for a new vrs than the list price of a new gtd


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Cheers for comments so far, would be a daily driver so it's going to have to be diesel, looking for good mpg but a sporty feel too, that's why it seems appealing, very few of them here in the Republic compared to NI and the UK !!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> A 170 with a turbo back exhaust (Dpf delete) and remap will net over 230bhp in the right tuners hands..
> Where as a stock GTI only maps to around 240... but you don't get the 320+lb ft of torque.


You have no chance to get 170PPD diesel up to figures like that with DPF delete and remap ... You may get RR printout with this figures but this will be no near true.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Alzak said:


> You have no chance to get 170PPD diesel up to figures like that with DPF delete and remap ... You may get RR printout with this figures but this will be no near true.


Well the turbo GT1749VC can flow to around 230 if you push it.. 220 is more realistic with a more safe set up with around 1.6-1.7bar of boost. The 1749 platform as a whole isn't that good on the exhaust side provides restrictions but 220 is a figure that can be achieved. The injectors have plenty of scope left after this, around to 250-260 possible I've read as a maximum supported on the injectors & internals.

With just a remap keeping soot levels and regen rates down for the DPF, you can get perhaps 195-200bhp and 310lb ft quite safely from the turbo and stock exhaust system... fairly similar to what you can get from an old Mk4 PD150 engine.

Add a DPF filter removal, and again, a safe remap on some very accurate dyno's and you get a real 200+ bhp.

http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=159756.msg1880626#msg1880626

Nick @ R-tech does not mess about. Bearing in mind that is not a true DPF delete as such, with stock exhaust and the physical DPF there (albeit gutted... the DPF pipework itself is very restrictive in terms of bends and air flow) so a proper pipe with a bit of back pressure would free up another 8-12bhp and 15-20lb ft.

230 is doable if you push it.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

You should also add thet Siemens injector loose much of their performance with mileage and I mean a lot. Why do You think gutted DPF is restrictive ?? in which terms is that different with straight trough pipe ??

I drive Leon FR without DPF and maximum what You can get without crazy smoke is 215 top on standard turbo and injectors also don't forget You can't push boost to high on this ECU as will suffer from stutter due to ECU cutting off boost ... 
I have done a lot of research before I get mine done and so many tuners claim to push this car close to 230 brakes and on their rollers You get this figures... but if You go somewhere else printout is bit different.

8-12bhp on diesel just with different exhaust pipe ... You are very optimistic


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

We are not really discussing life span or performance degradation over x miles though, we are talking about figures you can get from the car..

Question: Why do I think gutted DPF is restrictive ?? (one ? would have been enough) but since you wanted to know twice as much...

If you look at a DPF then you can see straight away how "ugly" it is...










The bends _especially _the one coming out of the DPF and carrying on down the exhaust pipe is incredibly restrictive and flat...causing poor exhaust flow.. for example on the 1.8Ts in the Mk4 platform they had a similar issue with a TIP and replacing that with a higher flowing one allowed quite a hefty chunk of power to be freed up; Here's the restriction in question coming out of the DPF..










Not only that but the catalytic converter is again, in effect a DPF but without the filtration.. cells in which air pass through.. like holding a sponge up to a tap.. Imagine the water is the air..

You need a small amount of back pressure so a completely straight through pipe won't work, but a good 2.5" turbo back system, with only a small backbox/muffler to provide the back pressure will get you a good flowing system. If you have a straight through pipe you can lose 10-15lb ft torque but you'll get the epic noise. Truth be told you won't notice the 10lb ft while driving but you would notice the lack of epic noise.. so it's a price you pay..

The limit is the turbo and depends whether you want to try and preserve the turbo or don't mind _possibly_ risking it by pushing higher boost.. the injectors are fine for over 230bhp.. fuel pump might not be though..

Anyway here is someone else with a 170 engine who's gotten my very optimistic figures.. http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=326420
I'm sure you'll yell "inaccurate dyno" but then again who is to say your dyno isn't inaccurate?
The link I provided earlier is from R-tech who you are aware (I guess???) are very well regarded tuners and don't fuff around with dyno figures.. So 210 from a DPF cut-weld jobby leaves 10bhp for a proper exhaust system within reach.

Anyway I don't wish to contaminate this thread with a discussion about power when my original post was just saying there is much more potential from the engines than there is given by the factory so power shouldn't be a deciding factor in purchasing a car.
I've said what I need to say on the above so will leave it at that to not clog up the thread.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> We are not really discussing life span or performance degradation over x miles though, we are talking about figures you can get from the car..
> 
> Question: Why do I think gutted DPF is restrictive ?? (one ? would have been enough) but since you wanted to know twice as much...
> 
> ...


Erm yh, what he said about the straight stuff and the power, vroom vroom fast


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

double post


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> We are not really discussing life span or performance degradation over x miles though, we are talking about figures you can get from the car..
> 
> Question: Why do I think gutted DPF is restrictive ?? (one ? would have been enough) but since you wanted to know twice as much...
> 
> ...


This engines got some potential but are not so modification friendly as 1.9tdi.

So how about if I told You I checked mine with Milltek staight trough pipe and power gain was 2bhp and 3lbs ... is 2bhp really worth this extra money ??
Injectors are great if they are low mileage ones and can handle power up to 250-260 I will say.

And another thing is not catalytic converter internal part of DPF ??

Anyway sorry for OT


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

double post


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry for double posts my PC just get crazy for few minutes


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Why do people always recommend a car based on what you could do with it if you throw cash at it and spend ages mapping it etc when most people just want a car out of the box and leave it? And the op never said anything about tuning potential?


----------



## phaseolin (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a GTD for 18 months and did 50,000 miles in it. Very usable car and comfortable on long runs with the heated leather seats. Mine had the ACC adjustable suspension which sharpened up the handling in Sport mode but made it wallow like a barge in Comfort mode. Proved reliable with only one issue (temperature sensor went) and decent long service intervals. Averaged ~52 mpg over that time. All in all a good car, but overpriced for what it is. I was expecting a diesel GTI, as family already have a mk6 GTI, but GTD doesn't compare in excitement terms. Chassis and suspension setup is very different and handling isn't as good as the GTI. If you can get one for sensible money it is a comfortable economical car, just not the last word in driving excitement. I hope that helps.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Why do people always recommend a car based on what you could do with it if you throw cash at it and spend ages mapping it etc when most people just want a car out of the box and leave it? And the op never said anything about tuning potential?


I was going to say exactly this. The OP probably has no interest in tuning.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

xJay1337 said:


> A 170 with a turbo back exhaust (Dpf delete) and remap will net over 230bhp in the right tuners hands..
> Where as a stock GTI only maps to around 240... but you don't get the 320+lb ft of torque.


254 on the gti with a remap and 305 ftlb, that's just a remap. We shouldn't get into a petrol v diesel war but a petrol will always beat a diesel.

Unless the op wants the gti seats and body kit that the gtd has i would say save your money and go for the gt 140. It will be just as quick and give better mpg.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> 254 on the gti with a remap and 305 ftlb, that's just a remap. We shouldn't get into a petrol v diesel war but a petrol will always beat a diesel.
> 
> Unless the op wants the gti seats and body kit that the gtd has i would say save your money and go for the gt 140. It will be just as quick and give better mpg.


There seems to be a massive difference in power compare to my mums 140 scirocco and my 170 octavia. There is no comparison to diesel and petrol however as yesterday when i had a lad in a clio 182 think it was faster than my big bus and really wasn't just made me think whats point in paying loads in road tax and have 25-30mpg when you can have reasonable road tax and 40+mpg


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

But the Clio is far more fun to drive. It depends what you want from a car I guess.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> But the Clio is far more fun to drive. It depends what you want from a car I guess.


It does entirely depend what you want, the octavia is a lot more fun to drive than my petrol fabia vrs i had before haha id just be gutted if couldn't get passed a much bigger diesel car


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

As said earlier, There wouldn't be any chance of tuning going on, just after good mpg and something a bit sporty, but I appreciate all comments!! Is there a Golf model that would fit the bill but isn't a GTD?? Would need to be a Mk6...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Does it have to be a guff? Plenty of quick dervs out there, 330D springs to mind.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Keith_Lane said:


> As said earlier, There wouldn't be any chance of tuning going on, just after good mpg and something a bit sporty, but I appreciate all comments!! Is there a Golf model that would fit the bill but isn't a GTD?? Would need to be a Mk6...


Gt 140 should be more than enough, you will save 2-3k and have a better choice.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Cheers all, It doesn't necessarily have to be a Golf, if you have ideas of something that might fit the bill by all means throw it up!! The GT 140 is a good alternative alright!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There are lots of alternatives but you have obviously chosen the golf for a reason, it really depends what you want from a car, me I buy golfs for work as they meet the business needs, for me I wouldn't buy one, I much prefer the seat Leon. Best to draw up a list and go and drive a few.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Main reason is I've owned a few VWs and they're a great car, like the look of the Golfs, I do like the look of the 320d Coupe too but don't know much about their reliability etc.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

A VW isn't the last word in reliability, they actually pretty poor in comparison to some of the other marques.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmc said:


> A VW isn't the last word in reliability, they actually pretty poor in comparison to some of the other marques.


Customer service is also terrible with VW especially after an unreliable car of theres.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That might be the case but anyone I know has found them pretty good, its all down to previous owners etc.. Id like to stretch to S Line B8 A4 but funds don't really allow at the min, it'll be some form of Golf or 320d Coupe!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

320ds are not without problems but if you search for anything on the Internet you wouldn't buy a single thing.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> 320ds are not without problems but if you search for anything on the Internet you wouldn't buy a single thing.


Well said!:thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Everyone knocks everything LOL Its all down to how they're cared for and driven etc.. BM's are a bit pricey too!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Have you not thought about a 1.6 or a 2.0litre MK6 Golf 'Match' instead of the GTD?

I have a petrol MK6 Golf 1.4 TSI 'Match' & it's superb, has lots of toys & handles precisely.

I've driven the 1.6 Match & that gave out decent MPG (exact figures I can't remember) but it was good none-the-less.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

I hadn't mate, just had Diesel in my head, are they both petrol options?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure precisely is the word I would use to describe it :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

1.6 tdi average 57mpg but that's loaded up and used.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Keith_Lane said:


> I hadn't mate, just had Diesel in my head, are they both petrol options?


No, the 1.6 & 2.0 are both diesel engines mate.

http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/volkswagen/golf-hatchback/1-6-tdi-105-match-5dr/summary/60497/

http://www.whatcar.com/car-reviews/...0-tdi-140-bluem-tech-match-5dr/summary/60503/


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Not sure precisely is the word I would use to describe it :lol:


Speaking from personal experience? :lol:

Of course, that's just *your* opinion.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Of course it's my opinion. That's why I said how I would describe it. That's not a fact. 

When I drove a match I felt it was competent and on the safe side of understeer. Certainly not terrible and clearly well set up, the damping is lovely and you can make nice progress. But it's not pointy or precise in my opinion.

Well equipped and make decent fleet choice of course. And if someone gave me one I certainly wouldn't complain. But I'm not about to pin it on my wall


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Two of my mates both have GTD's one Black 62 plate one silver 10 plate.

Nice cars but for me a little pricey for what they are both new and used.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> Of course it's my opinion. That's why I said how I would describe it. That's not a fact.
> 
> When I drove a match I felt it was competent and on the safe side of understeer. Certainly not terrible and clearly well set up, the damping is lovely and you can make nice progress. But it's not pointy or precise in my opinion.
> 
> Well equipped and make decent fleet choice of course. And if someone gave me one I certainly wouldn't complain. But I'm not about to pin it on my wall


Isn't a match the basic one?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Isn't a match the basic one?


No, that's the 'S' that's the basic trim.

Match is 2nd up from entry level.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No, that's the 'S' that's the basic trim.
> 
> Match is 2nd up from entry level.


I thought it was around there. Cant really compare that to a GTD can you?


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> I thought it was around there. Cant really compare that to a GTD can you?


That's what I'd have thought, the GTD are pulling big ol' money though!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Keith_Lane said:


> That's what I'd have thought, the GTD are pulling big ol' money though!


They are haha, go have a look at octavia blacklines (alot of kit for money, sat nav, dab radio, leather, parking sensors) or even stock octavia for 18k brand new


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> I thought it was around there. Cant really compare that to a GTD can you?


In terms of spec I think you can as it's a pretty good kit you get as standard. GTD IMO suffers from lack of some toys unless you want to start spending £s on 'extras'?

Of course in terms of performance then yes the GTD will probably be a better ride than the Match.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The match has a very good spec even compared to the gtd, it's what vw release before a new model is launched although this has been out some time.


----------

